

Startups and Venture Funding 101 - shreyakrishnan
http://classmill.com/jennathompson/introduction-to-startups-venture-funding

======
shreyakrishnan
Please let me know if you guys have any suggestions or quality content to add
to this!

------
flipmonk
The David Rose video is absolute mint!

~~~
shreyakrishnan
Agreed :)

